# 1993 Johnson 25 not peeing after carb cleaning???



## alexjaume (Jun 22, 2013)

I removed and cleaned the carb on my 1993 Johnson 25 tiller because it was running a little rough when idling and it was requiring a hard start to get cranking.

I bought the OMC service manual, which was really helpful in getting the carb off and cleaned... But not so much in getting the electric starter bracket off to get access to the second carb nut!

I took pictures while breaking it down and got everything back together fairly easily.

I hooked up some ear muffs and fired it up. The choke actually worked and the motor started up without requiring any throttle. The motor sounded and ran much better while idling...

Now the kicker, I noticed that the tell tale wasn't peeing. I ran the motor for a minute or two and nothing more than a few drips came out. I cut the motor off and stuck a piece of weed eater line in tell tale exit. Cranked the motor again and still no pisser.

My question, could I have caused this by removing ad cleaning the carb? If so, what could have caused it?

Or do yall think it was just a coincidence that the impeller/water pump/thermostat went out after I cleaned and removed the carb?

Any ideas on where to begin? I'm thinking I'll drop it in the water and try again because I've read that sometimes ear muffs work on occasion and other times they don't.

What does microskiff recommend???

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not carb related.

Mud wasps love to climb in the tube, but it sounds like you cleaned them out.

Try putting the lower unit in a bucket and see what happens.

I have found that a garden hose produces 90 psi and that is enough pressure to turn the blades of the impeller the wrong way preventing proper water pickup. I have learned this in my own driveway. I no longer turn the water on full blast.


----------

